# For the next 5 minutes....



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

.....my bench will be clean


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks beautiful. I wouldn't dare post a pic of mine, it looks like several colorful birds and small furry animals blew up and died there


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Lol, Chris, I am very familiar with that look.
Funniest part,I just went to tie up some tarpon toads, can't find all my plastic dumbbell eyes, awesome


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

While rearranging,I also found a pic I always had at the bench before in Virginia, and put it back in place.
It's an illustration by Howard Pyle of Captain Robertson Keitt. 
I just like the hardened cold look on his face, as they sail away from a burning scuttled ship in the background. The realness of it just draws me in.
Salty Bad Assness!!


----------

